

Next-Generation HTML5 Game Polycraft Now Live - benvio
http://polycraftgame.com

======
exodust
Cool, but doesn't work on Firefox 14 which is roughly a year old. Fair enough,
you've stated "next generation". So I updated to version 21 and it worked.

The thing is, it was broken in Firefox 14, no error message or browser
detection or feature detection, just a broken game. It's still a rough
experience these HTML games compatibility-wise. I remember detecting older
versions of Flash 10 years ago for games I was making then, and warning users
they needed to upgrade. I wouldn't have been allowed to deliver a Flash movie
that broke on earlier versions.

Needing to create an account to save progress shouldn't be needed what with
offline storage, or even just a cookie to save where I'm up to.

The social media vibe is slightly overdone, I didn't expect persuasive sign-up
prompting just to play. But there it is.

7 / 10

~~~
benvio
Great feedback, @exodust. Good point about the versioning — we could do that
better. Thanks for checking it out :)

------
sidcool
HTML 5 game it is. It asks to download and install some exe on my machine,
though.

~~~
benvio
Your browser probably doesn't support WebGL, so we have a fall-back plugin for
that case.

Try it in the latest Chrome or Firefox and you shouldn't have a problem :)

------
ganarajpr
Sorry.. Dint get why its called "Next-Generation" ?

